# What about a pinky baby Rabbit ?



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Pinky baby rabit = no mess









I never try, but seam interresting

Mouse are fun to feed, but very messy and it can hurt your P's

I think baby rabbit can Rulez !!!









Anybody have already try ?


----------



## Stormland (Jul 9, 2004)

Lets just say that I gave up on feeding live baby rodents of any kind, even pinkies. I lost one RB out of a shoal of six and one Rhom by feeding them pinkies. They may look small but they still have teeth inside that little mouth and not to mention the claws. Not sure about baby rabbits, but I am assuming that they also would have some teeth and claws at a small age as well? The fish I lost weren't pushovers by anymeans either, they just got nipped and clawed a few to many times by the struggling pinkies that they did enough damage to my fish that they never made it even after doing everything that I could to help them heal. They were good size fish too. When I do feed pinkies which is not very often, I just get the frozen ones from my lfs now. My piranhas really love them and I don't have to worry about injuries any longer.

Anyone else have this happen to them?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i feed frozen pinkys to my ps just defrost them and bung um in there a good feed for your ps, i pick ones that r about a mouth full .


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

Anybody have ever try to feed a baby rabbit ?


----------



## Stormland (Jul 9, 2004)

Probably not. From what I can remember, baby rabbits are on the rather large side. So unless you have a very hungry and very very large shoal of piranha's, all you would have would be one wounded and screaming rabbit after the piranha's got enough to fill up on. Not to mention, baby rabbits can still hurt your piranha's, they have claws and teeth too.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

When I'm taking about feeding a pinky baby rabbit I mean 1 day old with no hair and the eye still close. I don't think he could hurt a 8 inch P.

Pinky Baby Rabbit are less then 3 inch. So you don't need a big shoal to eat him. A 12 inch Rhom will eat that buy itself in 2 minutes.

Maybe I will try in a few year when my rhom will be bigger


----------

